# 30moons.com is now DriftKat.com!



## alkemyst (May 21, 2004)

Finally thought up a more fitting name that 'american people' can spell correctly, 30moons.com is now DriftKat.com, couldn't use a lot of the funny japanese words I wanted to, because they cannot be phonetically spelled with the right vowels.

New content coming up of my recent installs. Soon database entry available for users (this will be moderated and verified)....

Still all the original content is there: All Model Years, Coilovers, and Catbacks.

The banner will change eventually a bit as I develop the site's personality.

http://DriftKat.com

Å


----------



## holydiver (Jun 9, 2004)

Say, if you don't have an S13 convertible or access to one, contact me if you need help. I'm here day and night. BTW, I like the site...i found out a lot more on my car.


----------



## mille-16i (Jun 16, 2004)

That site kicks A** I have been trying to get the mpg of my 89 and running into walls (figurativly) lots of info. thanks


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

I noticed that you don't have pricing for the 91. I have an origianl msrp sticker from my 91fb if you need it.


----------



## 2Fass240us (Aug 2, 2004)

alkemyst said:


> Finally thought up a more fitting name that 'american people' can spell correctly, 30moons.com is now DriftKat.com, couldn't use a lot of the funny japanese words I wanted to, because they cannot be phonetically spelled with the right vowels.
> 
> New content coming up of my recent installs. Soon database entry available for users (this will be moderated and verified)....
> 
> ...


Wow, I didn't realize that was your site. Hotness...I really appreciate the work you've put into it, and I look forward to your updates.

-Andy


----------

